# Lighting recommendation for 18x18x24



## neddy191 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm just wondering what everyone is using for lighting on 18x18 top vivs. I have a 18x18x24 exo terra(my first viv) that currently has a tincman 16" screw in LED. Plants have been in for a couple weeks and seem to be doing ok but not seeing much new growth yet. 

Should this lighting be adequate for good plant growth or should I consider something else?


----------



## deeloc (Jan 21, 2017)

I have two exoterra small compact tops with LED bulbs from Josh's frogs. Initial setup I had was with only one compact top, but I wasn't getting enough coverage for all the plants. I have one that goes on for 12 hours and the other is set for 9 hours.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That should be plenty of light for that size tank, if that is the bulb I am thinking of. I never had a beef with the light quality or quantity with those bulbs. They are beautiful and grow plants really well. It's longevity where I have had a problem with twist-in LEDs in general. I hope you have better luck than I have.

I use a lot of these on my 18x18x24 tanks:

EVO 18" 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Tropical Fish Discus 10x 3W | eBay

They work well and are more reliable than the twist-in LEDs that I have bought. 

Mark


----------



## Kpribbit (Jul 10, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> I use a lot of these on my 18x18x24 tanks:
> 
> EVO 18" 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Tropical Fish Discus 10x 3W | eBay
> 
> They work well and are more reliable than the twist-in LEDs that I have bought.


I'm guessing they are fine, but since you didn't directly mention it do you think these lights are suitable for a viv with dart frogs?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Kpribbit said:


> I'm guessing they are fine, but since you didn't directly mention it do you think these lights are suitable for a viv with dart frogs?


Yes, the spectrum is fine for plant growth. I have a pair of those lights, but I found the penetration power surprising lacking for 3w leds. I'm pushing 3 feet down, rather than the 2 feet you need to push, so they will probably be ok as far as intensity. 
As far as your frogs go, they don't much care. Your lighting is about your plants, and also about how it displays your frogs and plants. Unless, of course, we are talking about going the extra mile to add UVB for your frogs. 
It is certainly a worthwhile goal to eventually work in some UVB, but it's not absolutely necessary for success. Ed recently showed some bone density reports proving that UVB is still beneficial, even with our "complete" vitamin and calcium dust.
That lighting system does not provide UVB. UVB also requires a top/lid capable of allowing UVB to penetrate. Standard glass filters out most UVB. 
As far as displaying the colors, anything in the 5500K to 6500K will give you a good, true to life presentation.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, like Doug said, they are perfectly suitable. They are a bit weak for 3 watt arrays, but it's probably because most of mine don't have lenses over the emitters. All of mine are over 2-foot tanks. The one I have over my 3-foot deep tank does have lenses over the 3-watt emitters and has no trouble reaching th bottom of the tank.

Mark


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

This is not a review or endorsement but please remove if you feel otherwise. A fellow hobbyist is building affordable custom lights that may be what you are looking for. https://spectraldesigns.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

